# New HO, New Gallery.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Well Jezlad has been busy building us a nice new forum and with that a cracking new Gallery.*grin*

So we best had do him proud and fill it up with goodies.

*NEW STUFF*

The new Gallery has loads of new features including:

*Member Profiles *that can be filled in and used to see the Gallery stats of your favorive artists as well as their recent submissions, most veiwed pictures and recent comments. Just click their name above their Avatar when its under one of their pictures to go to someone elses profile or the _profile_ link on the toolbar.

*Gallery Search* and quick search (toolbar for full version).

*Random Images thumbnails* to give older pictures and airing (including your 'My Album' pictures so be warned.)

*Recent Photos* is now 12 instead of 4 thumnails so possibly up to 12 new pics a day in future.

*New Categories* Unpainted Conversions, Off Topic (be good the modsticks waiting







) as well a army sub-categories for WHFB.

There are some small changes to the way that it will be organized, so please check the Gallery Rules before submitting any pictures.

Looking forward to seeing all the great stuff I know you have been hiding from me.:wink: *Vash.*


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice one Vash, now to get everybody to repost their stuff....and start adding new things of course.

I've just uploaded all my old stuff and 1-2 new things, I'll keep taking pics during the rest of my Apocalypse projects, so that should add up to quite a bit of new stuff as well


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I will upload my stuff again Vash. Oh and get cracking on posting some new stuff too


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Added a bunch of my pics to the gallery Vash.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Fun fun fun! Started a new blog for a small bug army as well.


----------

